# Reciprocity in CA and VA?



## SC Bird (Feb 27, 2008)

Just curious if anyone knows off hand whether CA has direct reciprocity with the NREMT?  Or would I have to test for the CA-Paramedic?

And how about VA?

Reason I ask is that I am going through paramedic school here in SC, but I am possibly going to be relocating to either VA or CA within a couple years.  The state of SC has direct reciprocity so I would get my state card immediately following completion of the course and testing (like I did with my EMT-B).

Any info would be helpful...thanks....

-Matt


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 27, 2008)

Googling "california emsa reciprocity" yields you the following link (first on the list) http://www.emsa.ca.gov/aboutemsa/ems_prog.pdf

On page 8 is "Individuals who possess a current paramedic
certificate/license from another state, territory, or
country, or from the National Registry of EMTs,
are eligible for paramedic licensure in California
when they submit documented proof of
successful comp letion of the training required in
California for paramedics, successfully pass the
National Registry written and skills exam, and
complete all license requirements. If an
individual does not have the minimum number
of training hours required by California, then
enrollment in a paramedic training program may
be required to obtain the additional hours."

The license requirements for someone educated in California are also in the document.


----------



## SC Bird (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info....when I was on their website while at work, I somehow wound up looking at reciprocity for housing contractors. ??????  Don't know what happened there....thanks again....

-Matt


----------



## uscgk9 (Feb 28, 2008)

Virginia has 4 levels of certification. Basic, Enhanced, Intermediate, and Paramedic. I & P require NREMT Certification. You will complete the Virginia application and mail a copy of your NREMT card. They will in turn mail you a Virginia card and assign you a Virginia number. The Basic and Enhanced certifications are taught locally and have a separate Virginia Certification. They handle state certification reciprocity cases differently. Many years ago when I moved here I was a NC Certified Intermediate. Virginia would not recognize it and I was bumped back to the Basic level.

Now I'm sure many will ask what an "Enhanced" certification is. In short an Enhanced can do IVs and Intubate in a code blue. Push Eppi, Atropine, Amiodarone, Lasix, Sodium Bicarb, Albuteral, Lidocaine, Charcoal to name a few. Most of the advanced meds require doctor’s order unless working a code blue. They cannot manually defib, cardiovert, or pace. No narcotics either.

Our area is very rural with 30 minute transports and very few Intermediates or Paramedics. My town runs approx 3,000 calls a year and I am the only Paramedic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SC Bird (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Mark....I plan on being NREMT certified as well as SC certified when I am finished.

-Matt


----------

